# Cannot connect to games for windows live!



## lucho86 (Feb 3, 2010)

Firs of all Hi everyone!

I have a problem with all "games for windows live" titles.

I cannot connect in live and i don't know what is the problem.

I must put my firewall (sygate personal firewall) in "allow all" mode to join in live, but if the mode is in "normal" i cannot connect.

Who can help me?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Firewalls protects your PC from hackers, Trojan horses, and DOS attacks. You may however configure your Firewall to Allow certain Apps and Programs to access your computer. You may open ports or again allow what apps and programs you need not BLOCKED.


----------

